# DS #3461: Peggle Dual Shot (USA)



## shaunj66 (Feb 28, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4589^^


----------



## Icey (Feb 28, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! W00T W00T W00T!


----------



## Satangel (Feb 28, 2009)

Aha, was looking forward to this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Check out this topic for more info:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=137550


----------



## Kosmo (Feb 28, 2009)

2 games in one..AWESOME!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 28, 2009)

ive heard about this game
but i dont even know what its about..
*goes to dl anyway*


----------



## Satangel (Feb 28, 2009)

And got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll test it out tomorrow though, got some homework to do


----------



## funem (Feb 28, 2009)

Love Peggle, I love the Popcap version... hope this is as good.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Feb 28, 2009)

yes ..YES


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 28, 2009)

Can't find it, what's the file name?


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 28, 2009)

Have the original for PC. Haven't tried its sequel, or this one.


----------



## Zenith94 (Feb 28, 2009)

FINALLY I HAVE BEEN WAITING TO PLAY PEGGLE FOREVER.

Edit: Wait I can't find it, I guess it hasn't got dumped yet because there is no file name.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 28, 2009)

nvm

And it's dumped, I have it on my PC right now.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 28, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Can't find it, what's the file name?



xpa-pds.rar


----------



## Icey (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm downloading going to the store now.


----------



## SkyintheSea (Feb 28, 2009)

About to check this out! Hope it's good =D


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 28, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!


----------



## Zenith94 (Feb 28, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[Sarcasm][Rant] Oh yea, becuase that makes it SO MUCH EASIER TO FIND  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  [/Rant][/Sarcasm]


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Feb 28, 2009)

Grrr new releaeses are so impossible to find.


----------



## Cam275 (Feb 28, 2009)

Damn rules.
I can't find it ANYWHERE.


----------



## Icey (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm playing it now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woot. Peggle Nights has to be unlocked. Oh well.
You can hold L left arrow or R right arrow to move the line of Fire and B or A to shoot. Works better than stylus in my opinon.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Feb 28, 2009)

Icey said:
			
		

> I'm downloading going to the store now.



you are sneaky sneaky


----------



## Jax (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG! I freakin love Peggle!


----------



## Anubis (Feb 28, 2009)

Can't find the thing anywhere, I'm getting depressed.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 28, 2009)

Umm no one cares if you can't find the game anywhere. Topic is to talk about the game not OMG I FOUND THE GAME or OMG I CANT FIND IT.


----------



## Anubis (Feb 28, 2009)

Apparently some people do care, no one cares about you though :3


----------



## Tanas (Feb 28, 2009)

This isnt to bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For 512mbit is looks a bit basic.


----------



## Icey (Feb 28, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Umm no one cares if you can't find the game anywhere. Topic is to talk about the game not OMG I FOUND THE GAME or OMG I CANT FIND IT.


lol Simon Cowell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On the 3rd level. Can't wait to unlock Peggle Nights.


----------



## funem (Feb 28, 2009)

I found it named "Peggle_dual_shot.rar"


----------



## JPdensetsu (Feb 28, 2009)

This game is so nice, I think I'm gonna play it the whole night


----------



## funem (Feb 28, 2009)

Sits back and relaxes with Peggle, so simple, so much fun.... life is good  *Big grin


----------



## Tanas (Feb 28, 2009)

This game also contains a working Peggle Trial, which  if you copy the ROM strarting from 2527600 with an hex editor and save it as a file, it works as a stand alone game.


----------



## funem (Feb 28, 2009)

OH NO........ Hitting a gold peg leaves you with one blank screen........ NOOOOOOOooooooooo, looks like a problem with M3 real.......


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 28, 2009)

Does this game work with the R4DS or CycloDS?


----------



## Icey (Feb 28, 2009)

No problem with Gold pegs on Cyclo.


----------



## loash (Feb 28, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> OH NO........ Hitting a gold peg leaves you with one blank screen........ NOOOOOOOooooooooo, looks like a problem with M3 real.......



i hit a gold peg and it went to the next bonus stage just fine. using R4.


----------



## pakoito (Feb 28, 2009)

I've finished Peggle in my PC, in my mobile...and now straight to my DS!


----------



## Trolly (Feb 28, 2009)

If only I knew how to use Usenet... [hint]

Is there any way of using Usenet for free btw?
And awesome this has finally been dumped, I've been really looking forward to this.


----------



## Link5084 (Feb 28, 2009)

How is this game so popular here when I dont even know what Peggle is?


----------



## Tanas (Mar 1, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> How is this game so popular here when I dont even know what Peggle is?


I've never heard of it either.

Here's the demo which is in the ROM.


----------



## Icey (Mar 1, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the demo you can send to other carts for them to try it. No need to hex edit. It's via local wireless. And people read my thread on it in NDS Games.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 1, 2009)

Icey said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I didnt know that, anyway now it can also be a stand alone demo for all it worth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So all demos can be used as a stand alone rom then?


----------



## Kevin242 (Mar 1, 2009)

I found it, and yes your ISP should offer some type of Usenet access for free.  ;-)  

BTW works fine on my TTDS also found the manual in pdf form, which was nice.





-Kev


----------



## Icey (Mar 1, 2009)

Mind posting the manual? Should be fine. It's not a rom.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 1, 2009)

Icey said:
			
		

> Mind posting the manual? Should be fine. It's not a rom.



It's not a ROM, but it's still copyrighted material. I don't think there would be much trouble for scanning and posting it, but just to be on the safe side...

On topic, I guess I'll go and download this game. I have no idea of what a Peggle is, but seeing it's so popular, why shouldn't I try it?


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 1, 2009)

Its still copyrighted.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 1, 2009)

Can't find the damn ROM anywhere, and I don't have any money so I can't buy it neither.

Oh well guess I'll wait a couple days when the ROM archive spreads like a virus.


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 1, 2009)

NFO
http://fragmentedforce.com/stuff/xpa-pds.nfo

Name:
xpa-pds

*tries out the game*


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Mar 1, 2009)

This is so horrendously shit.

They had so much potential here and it's all wasted due to a lack of ANYTHING new bar a really shitty bumper bonus thing. Completely bollocks, get it on your iPhone/iPod, it's ten times better. 

Or just get it on your PC, it's dirt cheap and looks/sounds amazing.


----------



## Icey (Mar 1, 2009)

Or for people who don't want to spend money at all. Get the DS version. It also includes Peggle Nights which was only on the PC I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 1, 2009)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> This is so horrendously shit.
> 
> They had so much potential here and it's all wasted due to a lack of ANYTHING new bar a really shitty bumper bonus thing. Completely bollocks, get it on your iPhone/iPod, it's ten times better.
> 
> Or just get it on your PC, it's dirt cheap and looks/sounds amazing.


ITP Negativity


----------



## funem (Mar 1, 2009)

Woooh The PC version of peggle is only £2.55

http://www.popcap.com/games/peggle/?icid=p...DL_2_8_19_08_en

Nice...


----------



## triften (Mar 1, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> Sits back and relaxes with Peggle, so simple, so much fun.... life is good  *Big grin



Got to appreciate your positivity. The Intertubes could use more of that.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 1, 2009)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> This is so horrendously shit.
> 
> They had so much potential here and it's all wasted due to a lack of ANYTHING new bar a really shitty bumper bonus thing. Completely bollocks, get it on your iPhone/iPod, it's ten times better.
> 
> Or just get it on your PC, it's dirt cheap and looks/sounds amazing.



Doubt it will be costing many people on this forum anything to begin with.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It doesn't have to offer anything new to be good, though. It's Peggle...on DS...play it anywhere. Tommy like wingy!


----------



## Kevin242 (Mar 1, 2009)

Not sure where all the hate is coming from.   I don't go crazy for puzzle games, but I find this one kind of addicting.  It's well worth playing.  Not sure if it's worth 30 dollars if that is what it costs though.

sorry guys can't upload the manual since it's copyrighted... speaking of Usenet (see earlier post) do any of you frequent the DS Usenet binary groups?



|


----------



## triften (Mar 1, 2009)

Peggle is freezing on a white screen after creating a save file and showing the developer's splash image. I'm using EZ-Flash Vi with 1.90beta8 kernel. Any suggestions? Or maybe someone can magically pull out the new Vi firmware update?


----------



## eureca (Mar 1, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> OH NO........ Hitting a gold peg leaves you with one blank screen........ NOOOOOOOooooooooo, looks like a problem with M3 real.......



I hit the gold peg on a M3 real and it sent me to the bonus round thing no blank screen. Im using the hacked M3 sakura for US carts that they last released. Havent used the new official US Sakura but im guessing it would work on that.


----------



## funem (Mar 1, 2009)

eureca said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cant help it, I like have a lot of time for the simple things in life.... like you really.....


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 1, 2009)

Mr.Mister said:
			
		

> Can't find the damn ROM anywhere, and I don't have any money so I can't buy it neither.
> 
> Oh well guess I'll wait a couple days when the ROM archive spreads like a virus.


The site where I get ROMs have it.

Saying the site is against the rules though.


----------



## Chanser (Mar 1, 2009)

Updated release details.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 1, 2009)

Well never heard of Peggle, but after being completely dissapointed in Galactrix I will give this a try. Judging from the hype it must be good


----------



## Vague Rant (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope that's sarcasm, hype is inversely proportionate to quality.

Anyway, can someone convince me that this isn't the most boring concept ever? I want to like it, but honestly, it's barely a game.


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 1, 2009)

Vague Rant said:
			
		

> I hope that's sarcasm, hype is inversely proportionate to quality.
> 
> Anyway, can someone convince me that this isn't the most boring concept ever? I want to like it, but honestly, it's barely a game.


Try out the PC trial here. If you like it, try the DS one.


----------



## Chanser (Mar 1, 2009)

It has levels from Q Entertainment.


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 1, 2009)

I had gotten addicted to it after playing the iPod version.

Peggle really is digital crack.

Seriously, the concept sounds like total shit, but the nice rainbows bouncy sounds and lucky shots will coax you to like it. A ton of people who saw me playing this game call it "gay" and "girly" But after convincing them to try it, they WOULD NOT get off the train until they finish that level.


----------



## kuni (Mar 1, 2009)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Mr.Mister said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Google: peggle ds rom

It's THAT easy to find..


----------



## toh_yxes (Mar 1, 2009)

I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
this game is my sexual healing. seriously it is so frickin awesome. finished pc, mobile, iPod, and NOW ds.
peant butta jelly time.peanut butta jelly time.
oh yeah.


----------



## Zamo (Mar 1, 2009)

You guys should see the massive grin I have on my face right now because of this game. It's awesome.


----------



## DjFIL (Mar 1, 2009)

Never had a chance to play this for PC/MAC... but this game is pretty fun.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 1, 2009)

No revision for me for the next 2 years...


----------



## Minox (Mar 1, 2009)

I find this game to be pretty poor when compared to the PC-version.


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 1, 2009)

should work fine on M3 Real using Touchpod FW (4.2e)


----------



## funem (Mar 1, 2009)

MadPerson said:
			
		

> should work fine on M3 Real using Touchpod FW (4.2e)



It works fine till you get to the bonus level and then you get one black screen, you then have to skip the bonus level and replay the last level without getting the bonus one. I am using Touchpod 4.2e.


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 1, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> MadPerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




next time could u report an M3 Reall FW Problems Here


----------



## mauroh (Mar 1, 2009)

Never have heard of it before, but it really is addicting!! I have to say, even though I love me some Dragon Quest, Zelda and the likes, games like this and Illust Logic are just perfect for short bursts of fun


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 1, 2009)

This game is pretty addicting. I tried the PC one but couldnt really get into it because i was too busy playing Counter Strike but playing this on my DS makes it pretty fun and addicting >__


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 1, 2009)

Digital Crack on the go!


----------



## Magus (Mar 1, 2009)

sooooooo i played peggle but not peggle nights i heard this has both but when i started peggle night was locked... do i have to clear the original peggle to play peggle nights?


----------



## xrM (Mar 1, 2009)

Magus said:
			
		

> sooooooo i played peggle but not peggle nights i heard this has both but when i started peggle night was locked... do i have to clear the original peggle to play peggle nights?


Most probably, or wait for the cheats


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 1, 2009)

Pocket PC version is much better than this one but still a good port.  Could look better imo.

Thing is too addictive, at first you think "how can anyone enjoy this its just luck the way you win" and then you play more and realise that it requires some skill like knowing ball phsyics and so on when you'e got a tricky peg to hit.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 1, 2009)

What genre is this?


----------



## funem (Mar 1, 2009)

MadPerson said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure thing as you "almost" asked so nicely 

*checks dictionary.....   

yep, _please_ is still in there......


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Mar 1, 2009)

This totally makes up for that horrible Puzzle Quest port. This is how a good port from PC should be done. Perfect.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 1, 2009)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> This totally makes up for that horrible Puzzle Quest port. This is how a good port from PC should be done. Perfect.



I dunno, I'd never played the PC version but I went and got it after playing the DS version and... I dunno the physics seems pretty limited on the DS and it seems a fair bit rougher, slower and clunkier.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Mar 1, 2009)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> This totally makes up for that horrible Puzzle Quest port. This is how a good port from PC should be done. Perfect.


Here are the reasons why this is not a good port from the PC

Terrible sprites
Cut down sound
No action replays
Shitty "pinball" sections that are nothing like pinball
The "Moment of Impact" is completely ruined when instead of fireworks and rainbows filling the screen when you hit your final orange peg (like the PC version), all that happens is a terribly cut down version of Ode to Joy + distinctly unjoyful trail of colour following your peggle ball
Framerate is actually SHOCKING. The iPod can get the framerate right, the iPhone can get the framerate right, hell even my shitty mobile phone can get the frame rate right. The DS can handle full 3D at 30fps yet can't give a steady framerate to a shitty port like this? Bullshit
Bonuses, where are they exactly? Significantly cut down bonuses
New levels? Any? Aside from those "pinball" ones? No, next.
Dual Shot... pretty pointless name seeing as there's nothing "Dual" about the game at all
Annoying "zoom mode" which seems to activate whenever it fucking well wants to
Lastly, it's just utterly shit.


----------



## toh_yxes (Mar 1, 2009)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> HeatMan Advance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude u r just retarded. 
1. the sprites are just fine.
2. who cares? its the gameplay
3. u don't need replays.
4. this is peggle, not pinball
5. oh well, life goes on.
6. the game still plays fine even with the shitty framerate.
7. contradictions contradictions. bonuses where are they? right here, just smaller.
8.New levels? no. thats why its a PORT
9. have you ever considered the Pokemon names? pokemon platinum, diamond and pearl, have basically nothin to do with the game except for the legendary dudes. and dual shot is named after the two screens and Dual Shots is DS.
10. the zoom only happens with the stylus. try using the other control method known as the directional keys.
11. lastly, its awesome!


----------



## funem (Mar 1, 2009)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> HeatMan Advance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have the PPC version and the PC version, I am not sure what you want out of your DS. The screen is only 256x192 which is the same resolution as a ZX Spectrum, the fact it looks good on here is good enough for me. The PPC version runs in 320x240 which is a lot more pixels to play with and the PC is a lot more than that. The game is more than fine, it captures all the bits that make the game addictive and that's all that matters. As I said I have the PPC version and the PC one and they are virtually identical, but I am not complaining, I loved the PC game and now I can play the same game on the train. If it was the same people would go "oh Jesus H Christ why pay again for the same game" and if it was different the same people would complain "its different, If I wanted different I would have bought another game".

Oh and Duel shot a pointless name, maybe but think about it you get Peggle and Peggle Nights on one cart, that's one cart I doubt you and half the others in this thread have even paid for......

I love the simple pickup and play games and this does the job in spades.......

It says Peggle on the tin and its peggle when I play it.... nuff said...


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 1, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> HeatMan Advance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'know, after giving it more of a chance I'm actually getting into it and forgiving some of the issues.  The missus seems to be hooked as well.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah took about 5 levels and now I'm just addictd to it as I was on the PC versions. Also, I like the gold peg idea.

OH AND THERE ARE NEW LEVELS. 10 IN FACT. Look for the levels with Q in the name or something like that... you unlock them in adventure and play them in Free Play.


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 2, 2009)

This is a perfect game to play at while at school on your free time.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Mar 2, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I paid a total of £6 for Peggle Deluxe/Peggle Nights on the PC. Both amazing.

They're expecting me to pay £20 for this? No. It's fucking rubbish.]

EDIT : Also, just to clarify. If a PC that is several years old, an iPod Nano, and a 2 year old mobile phone can produce very faithful clones of Peggle... then I'd at least expect that spending £20 (yes, £20, almost 3 times more than I'd pay for any other version of Peggle) would mean I'd be getting a decent version, not a version plagued by framerate issues and a complete lack of anything new.

Seriously my point is that people can produce entirely 3D games at a constant framerate of 30fps on the DS, PopCap can't even do a basic 2D game at anywhere near the same FR. Shoddy programming, shoddy game, shoddy, just complete and utter fucking rubbish.


----------



## xxRAG3 (Mar 2, 2009)

AW SHIT, I HAD TO STUDY FOR A QUIZ TOMORROW. I guess i'm gonna have to fail that one


----------



## Akdul (Mar 2, 2009)

It would be nice if someone made a cheat code to enable support for the Taito Paddle


----------



## Private|Par (Mar 2, 2009)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> HeatMan Advance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here are the reasons why you're a moron. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. For one thing, I have no idea what you mean by Sprites. It's a ball. With coloured pegs. Pretty hard to f*ck that up.
2. Cut down sound? Once again, I don't know what you mean. The only real "sound" of any significance is OtJ, and I think the quality on that is extremely good (although I'm not really paying attention, I'd rather watch my ball rocket around the screen.
3. Instead of no fireworks and rainbows, would you prefer a framerate drop as millions of objects filled the screen? And not to be able to see your precious "Moment of Impact," as the screen is completely covered in stupid rainbows? Seriously.
4. Framerate? It's F*CKING PEGGLE. You aim, you shoot. FR doesn't matter in a game like this. It's like people who complain about Framerate drops in turn-based games. It's turn based. There isn't much to watch in any case. A ball dropping hitting pegs? I play Peggle when I'm reading, or doing homework, or waiting for my SLOW AS HELL 360 to load up. Peggle isn't designed for you to sit there and drop 5 hours of your life playing. (Although I have.)
5. I haven't progressed far enough to see the bonuses (only up to Pyramid Head), so I'll get back to you on that one.
6. New levels? Correct me if I'm wrong, but do the mobile/iPhone/iPod games come with new levels?
7. Dual Shot... Peggle and Peggle Nights, perhaps? I agree with you though. Stupid name.
8. Haven't experienced this, will keep my eye out for it.

I love Peggle, and own it on the PC and now on DS. Whilst not worth the high price tag on the DS, to have a portable version of Peggle without having an iPhone/Pod could be worth it to people.

Those people need to get iPods though.


----------



## poop (Mar 2, 2009)

YAY! I forgot this was coming out. Lol nice reply Private|Parts


----------



## kedest (Mar 2, 2009)

Tried a few levels. The game is ok, but nothing special. It's more about luck than anything else. You just aim for the first peg you want to hit and after that the ball pretty much goes its own way. It's so random.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Mar 2, 2009)

I certainly think the first few levels might feel like it's just luck, but as you play, you start to realize that it's not at all random and takes quite a bit of strategy to complete.


----------



## funem (Mar 2, 2009)

kedest said:
			
		

> Tried a few levels. The game is ok, but nothing special. It's more about luck than anything else. You just aim for the first peg you want to hit and after that the ball pretty much goes its own way. It's so random.



Its like pool and snooker the angle you hit a peg has an effect on the angle it bounces off it, you can apply the same rule to walls and other objects...  not so much luck, unless you have a zen ball.


----------



## igisPL (Mar 2, 2009)

I am disappointed. I love that game on mac, i got it also on my ipod. 
In both cases I was playing a high quality product.

Peggle DS looks like cheap java game for mobile phone - the biggest advantage is that you get Peggle AND Peggle Nights (additional levels if I am not mistaken)And that's all. As I said, Pop Cap used to provide high standard products - it seems the DS version is an expection of the rule.

By the way, how many times Pop Cap will release exactly the same game over and over again? The same characters, levels, everything!

P.S. Zoom mode activates when you hold stylus on the screen


----------



## Covarr (Mar 2, 2009)

Dual Shot? I thought that naming convention died with 2007.


----------



## deathfisaro (Mar 3, 2009)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> I paid a total of £6 for Peggle Deluxe/Peggle Nights on the PC. Both amazing.
> 
> They're expecting me to pay £20 for this? No. It's fucking rubbish.]
> 
> ...



1) A nearly 5 years old portable gaming system versus a desktop, iPod Nano, and a 2 year old mobile phone? 
Comparing the launching price of the DS, iPod, and the mobile phone, DS is EXPECTED TO UNDERPERFORM any of them.
Given what you can do with the DS, the price difference with the other products isn't justified.

As for your desktop, let me say this: Pentium 1 processor outperforms PSP in general. Unless your processor is over 18 years old, comparison with the DS is meaningless.

2) If Peggle DS weren't downloadable (i.e., no tangible form), you can easily expect its price to be in $5 (or £3.5) range.

3) Edit: (since I beat the game now) I only experienced frame drop when duelling, when the game's calculating where to shoot. Extending point 1, you know why it happens.


----------



## aaronburke (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah, as someone expressed before, i can't believe people are
complaining about the difference in quality between the pc and ds 
versions of PEGGLE.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 3, 2009)

Holy crap this is fun.  I can't believe I've missed the Peggle boat for this long.  

The DS vs. other systems debate gets really tiring.  Either you like the game or you don't, and the DS is what it is.  Wishing the DS had more capabilities isn't going to get you anywhere.  Try to appreciate the games for what they are, or go play something else.  Bitching about the quality of the graphics on the system is getting really old.  Every damn release thread has someone bitching about the graphics.  

Play the games for their gameplay.  Enjoy the games for their gameplay.  Appreciate games for their gamplay.  If you want the highest quality graphics available today, you bought the wrong damn system.  No amount of bitching is going to change that.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 3, 2009)

Kind of sucks that there's no local wireless, was playing a dual in the pub last night and passing a DS back and forth took a lot of the fun out of it in terms of seeing your opponents move


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 3, 2009)

Do people seriously expect the DS to compete with a *PC* in graphics? That's just flat-out dumb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Even PSP is more powerful, let alone PC.


----------



## mauroh (Mar 3, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Holy crap this is fun.  I can't believe I've missed the Peggle boat for this long.
> 
> The DS vs. other systems debate gets really tiring.  Either you like the game or you don't, and the DS is what it is.  Wishing the DS had more capabilities isn't going to get you anywhere.  Try to appreciate the games for what they are, or go play something else.  Bitching about the quality of the graphics on the system is getting really old.  Every damn release thread has someone bitching about the graphics.
> 
> Play the games for their gameplay.  Enjoy the games for their gameplay.  Appreciate games for their gamplay.  If you want the highest quality graphics available today, you bought the wrong damn system.  No amount of bitching is going to change that.



Spoken like a true fanboy! Just kiddin'... no bashing please!

On topic: Damn I think I suck at this game... I'm having a bit of trouble getting that last peggle that hangs under the yin yang sign!!


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 4, 2009)

mauroh said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I guess that was a little fan-boyish, but that wasn't my intent.  Believe me, I wish the DS had better graphics, but at some point, you have to accept the limitations of the system, and judge games based on their own merit.  

If you can't go back and play NES games or games from older systems because the "graphics suck", then I feel bad for you.  I honestly do.  You can miss out on a lot of fun games by being overly judgmental of the presentation.

"you" in a general sense, not you mauroh.


----------



## KYUSS123 (Mar 15, 2009)

i'm trying to play this on an R4 card.... it doesn't create a sav file before it starts!!!
then when it loads it says it can't access the save... is there anyway to create a .sav manually?

thanks
KYUSS


----------



## KYUSS123 (Mar 15, 2009)

KYUSS123 said:
			
		

> i'm trying to play this on an R4 card.... it doesn't create a sav file before it starts!!!
> then when it loads it says it can't access the save... is there anyway to create a .sav manually?
> 
> thanks
> KYUSS




Oops sorry!
Fixed it... it was on the wifes card... Firmware 1.14.
updated to 1.18 and its working like a charm.


----------

